# All Slavic languages: Name



## winpoj

Hi,

Unlike in English and other languages, we have in Czech two different words for "name":
For the names of people, pets etc. we would use the word "jméno".
For the names of organizations, buildings, states and other entities without "personal" characteristics we would use the word "název".

This is also the case in Slovak, I believe (meno, názov).

How about in other Slavic languages?


----------



## slavic_one

BCS: ime / naziv
But as far as I know, "ime" can be used instead of "naziv", but vice versa not!


----------



## Ptak

The same in Russian:

jméno - *имя*
název - *название*


----------



## katibo

The same in Bulgarian.
име - it is generic term and it includes the uses of 'название'
название - only for streets, institutions etc.


----------



## robin74

Same in Polish. imię / nazwa


----------



## iobyo

slavic_one said:


> But as far as I know, "ime" can be used instead of "naziv", but vice versa not!



Also the same in Macedonian: _име _(ime), _назив_ (naziv).


----------



## Natabka

In Ukrainian there are similar words for each of this meanings too:

"jméno" - *ім'я*; *імення*, *ймення *(the last too are poetic and a bit archaic)

"název" - *назва*

For pets we also use *кличка *(from the verb "кликати" - to call).


----------



## .Jordi.

robin74 said:


> Same in Polish. imię / nazwa


And also _miano_.


----------



## texpert

Natabka said:


> For pets we also use *кличка *(from the verb "кликати" - to call).


 
So that's why Vitali and Vladimir are the nation's pets?


----------



## Natabka

texpert said:


> So that's why Vitali and Vladimir are the nation's pets?



Hahaaa! Well, I have a vague idea that their last names are not the only reason  But be careful with such conclusions, Texpert! First, because Klychko brothers are not the people to play around with and, second, because of the forum moderators that are on the constant look-out for off-top


----------



## texpert

Да, знаю, когда бы они со мной немножко поигрались, я бы чувствовал себя как _кличка_.. но спасибо за предупреждение перед ведущими без декольтe


----------



## Panda Nocta

robin74 said:


> Same in Polish. imię / nazwa


BY: iмя, назва
прозвiшча would be "last name"


----------



## trance0

In Slovene it is the same as in Croatian, except for the accent of course(Slovene - final syllable, BCS - first syllable).


----------



## winpoj

Thanks to all of you. So the distinction seems to be a truly "Panslavic" feature.


----------



## Heroj_MKD

The same in Macedonian , too as in Slovenian and BCS, but of course only written in cyrillic.

име     ime
назив  naziv


----------

